# First new home



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

I was wondering how much I should charge for a new build. It's 2 story's 2 baths up 2 down no hot water circulation. Nothing special, tub in every bath. jacuzzi tub provided by builder and tile shower in master. I need to price out the rough in, top out and finish. Builder is providing faucets for finish. I will be running Uponor Pex and 3 inch pvc for the main line. I was thinking about $15000.00. Does that sound about right?


----------



## HavasuPlumber91 (May 16, 2016)

when you say rough-in do you mean underground? Rough-in and top out mean the same to us in our town in az. as for the price, ask yourself how valuable your time is. Without giving it much thought your bid sounds like a minimum price, don't do it for less than that. That's just me though. You have employees/helper? Gotta pay them too  I've been feeling greedy lately though so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

HavasuPlumber91 said:


> when you say rough-in do you mean underground? Rough-in and top out mean the same to us in our town in az. as for the price, ask yourself how valuable your time is. Without giving it much thought your bid sounds like a minimum price, don't do it for less than that. That's just me though. You have employees/helper? Gotta pay them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By rough in I mean all the piping before the slab is poured. I have no employees just one guy I hire here and there. This will be my first new build since becoming a contractor I spent the last two years before that working for a new construction plumbing company so I at least can gauge time on it but haven't ever priced one out. I


----------



## HavasuPlumber91 (May 16, 2016)

We call that phase an underground, hence pipe under slab. Anyway, you know how fast you work, hopefully you have a firm understanding of what your bidding on with no surprises from the builder. And keep in mind the service side of plumbing as well, I'm referring to c.o. At upstairs toilets at least. Just my thoughts. I keep thinking about your bid and I want to say 20000.00 few beers into thinking about some else's job that I know next to nothing about and I'll never step foot on. You know better than I average prices of plumbers and how much should be made on jobs in your area. 1800-2000sqft home from my builder is 20000.00 minimum. Covers the cost of some extras but he knows getting fancy on the finish is extra. Soaking tub is normal for him but jetted is cost difference. Adding rain heads only brings up the finish price but barely so I don't normally charge for it. If it's quick and easy, and given plenty of warning no callback to add on after I've finished the topout. My builders good though, he normally shows up with cash and asks if I can add something while I'm on the job. And he advises h.o. That if you change your mind on something after I walked off the job for the next trade it's extra for the h.o. Doneskie broseph, last beer and I'm heading to bed. Bid the job for worst case scenario and go make some money


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't do pex but if you get outbid-after a month dont be afraid to ask by how much. It's definitely a learning curve. Are you including the water heater and utility tub? How many sills and do they want isolation valves for each bath? What about the stove/dryer. And do you have to work around other contractors? Waiting on the roofer? What about security? Sounds profitable.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Are you buying water heater and toilets? Any pumps? How many hose bibs? Does that price include sewer and water service? What type of tubs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I always liked my comparison to the kid who works for a grocery store for two years and decides that the can start his own store. Problem is, he only stocked shelves for those two years. Never once did he step inside the business office, but that doesn't stop him. No Sir! He has a helper he works with when the helper isn't working the fields and is sober.

Good luck! Whoever you are!


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

I'll try to answer all of your questions here. Any appliances will be provided by builder. 3 hose bibs. fiberglass shower/tub combos provided by me 2 elongated toilets 2 round Western brand. Faucets provided by builder but I will be supplying the shower/tub trims so 4 Leland satin nickel trims. I will be providing the hot water tank also. I will possibly have to tap city sewer which shouldn't be very deep and will run water service out for meter, I don't do water taps. It will have irrigation so I will be doing another line out from the water heater closet. No bar sinks or anything but there will be a sink in laundry room. Gas includes a cook top, pool heater 1 fireplace dryer and furnaces. Hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

How long do you think the job will take?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ThatPlumberGuy said:


> I was wondering how much I should charge for a new build. It's 2 story's 2 baths up 2 down no hot water circulation. Nothing special, tub in every bath. jacuzzi tub provided by builder and tile shower in master. I need to price out the rough in, top out and finish. Builder is providing faucets for finish. I will be running Uponor Pex and 3 inch pvc for the main line. I was thinking about $15000.00. Does that sound about right?


 I say you charge a lot of money. That's what I would do


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

wharfrat said:


> How long do you think the job will take?


Probably 5-6 days Labor throughout all three phases. 2 man crew


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Your price is about right, it's it's a custom home builder you might could get a little more, if it's cookie cutter type builder where quality doesn't matter, you might be a little high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, I have some questions, and suggestions but, first I'd like to know where the hell you're located. How long you been plumbing before ya became a "plumbing contractor"?


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

mccmech said:


> Hey, I have some questions, and suggestions but, first I'd like to know where the hell you're located. How long you been plumbing before ya became a "plumbing contractor"?


I'm in Tulsa, Oklahoma. started plumbing about ten years ago or more with my father he was mostly a service plumber. Spent the last few years working for a new construction plumbing company as a journeyman before I went off on my own


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Will you be dealing with earthquakes? Do you guys hafta install earthquake straps on heaters now?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Tough to gauge I don't do slabs. Mostly basements here. 15 sounds low for all that you have to provide.


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Will you be dealing with earthquakes? Do you guys hafta install earthquake straps on heaters now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oklahoma has been getting quakes more than before but no straps required for water heaters.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Will you be dealing with earthquakes? Do you guys hafta install earthquake straps on heaters now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I have been wondering the same thing. We have had some earthquakes in Kansas too. I will probably just give up if they ever require us to use flex connectors on water & gas. 

Do most guys in California just reuse the existing straps? Are there areas where they have to be added when replacing a tank? I'd be curious to know how much that adds to the cost to replace a water heater.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

After watching 60 min I'd be interested in relocation of biz &family... who would have thought that dumping millions of gallons deep into the earth would cause earthquakes 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> After watching 60 min I'd be interested in relocation of biz &family... who would have thought that dumping millions of gallons deep into the earth would cause earthquakes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I just watched the 60 min episode after seeing your post. Looks like they have identified the problem as waste water being dumped back into the ground. We just have to stop using oil and the problem is fixed.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's possible,,,, but those who don't care out number the ones that do. Elon Musk for President 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> It's possible,,,, but those who don't care out number the ones that do. Elon Musk for President
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a customer who just bought a brand new all electric tesla. It's a pretty neat car but it's basically coal powered since our electric here is from coal. I don't think it is much better for the environment if any than my gas powered car. 
I think sometimes the well intentioned don't look past the now to see that the negatives outweigh the positives.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Switch from coal to solar&wind, problem solved

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Switch from coal to solar&wind, problem solved
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Solar & wind isn't viable yet. Both industries are propped up by government. If our tax dollars didn't subsidize solar and wind it would be almost non existent.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. We have had some earthquakes in Kansas too. I will probably just give up if they ever require us to use flex connectors on water & gas.
> 
> Do most guys in California just reuse the existing straps? Are there areas where they have to be added when replacing a tank? I'd be curious to know how much that adds to the cost to replace a water heater.


I reuse the existing straps if they look decent, always have to install them if they don't have them. Cost for straps is $15 so no big deal on material cost. All I've ever known is flex on water and gas.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I learned price per fixture for gutted remodel anyway.

Example a full standard bath, three fixtures times $***x.xx. Price would include basic fixtures, Moen, Lasco, Greber. Extra for fancier stuff, slightly less for provided fixtures. 

Obviously a hose bib would be three digits, not four.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not an estimator but I'll bet you'll end up closer to 10-12 days labor for the U.G.,rough and trim plus materials.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I reuse the existing straps if they look decent, always have to install them if they don't have them. Cost for straps is $15 so no big deal on material cost. All I've ever known is flex on water and gas.


same here


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I say you charge a lot of money. That's what I would do


Dactyl,if you are doing gas and everything you said in above post you are gonna lose your hind in


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hate to say it, but sounds like you may need to step back a little.

With no formal training in book keeping, estimating and scheduling things become real muddy fast.

1) Labor, total hours including associated costs (insurance, workers comp, shop, travel, etc.)
2) Material plus profit
3) Clean site, working around 20 others, is the site ready, do you have two or three days with no other contractors
4) Equipment (vehicle, tools,etc.)

You need to be realistic, this price per fixture can only be broken correctly if you manage your costs and monitor them. Loosing hours, by multiple trips, forgetting things, item out of your control, etc. Will catch up when you can't keep running form job to job.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds to cheap to me, what kind of trim are you going to supply are you using uponor stops or are you using copper stub outs and doing gas work . please tell me your not using track pipe. hard pipe is all I use and I only use galvanized pipe.


----------



## ThatPlumberGuy (May 19, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> Sounds to cheap to me, what kind of trim are you going to supply are you using uponor stops or are you using copper stub outs and doing gas work . please tell me your not using track pipe. hard pipe is all I use and I only use galvanized pipe.


Uponor stops, Pex stub outs, hard pipe for gas and Delta Leland series trim. Ended up bidding $17000.00 after sitting down and adding things up.


----------

